# Adding auto idle



## Sugarkryptonite (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi guys

I have an old small Coleman generator which I've refurbished, cleaned the carb, etc. It runs well.

The problem I have is that it doesn't seem to have any load sensing. When you have a load on it, it runs excellent, but when you remove the load, the idle hunts up and down.

Is there a kit I can buy to solve this issue? I'd like it to idle normally when not in use.

Thanks,
Elliott


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

When new, did it come with auto idle?


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Nov 28, 2017)

KRE said:


> When new, did it come with auto idle?


Honestly I have no idea. I got this unit from someone else. The whole throttle linkage has a bunch of different holes in it for what I'm guessing are springs (or the auto idle feature). I vaguely recall looking up the manual for it a long time ago and don't think it did come with it, though.


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Nov 28, 2017)

The unit is a Coleman Powermate 3000


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

The holes are for different droop settings. If it never came with auto idle it will not be cheap to install it. If it's hunting for speed coming off load, it's either a air/fuel issue or governor setting issue. If you failed to reinstall the linkage correctly that is most likely your issue.


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Nov 28, 2017)

KRE said:


> The holes are for different droop settings. If it never came with auto idle it will not be cheap to install it. If it's hunting for speed coming off load, it's either a air/fuel issue or governor setting issue. If you failed to reinstall the linkage correctly that is most likely your issue.


Thanks. I installed it after I cleaned it how it was before, but that could very well have been wrong...


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

The farther out reduces droop, closer in increases it. When its adjusted correctly while running w/o load over ride the lever to slow it down, then release it quickly. If correct it should hunt for speed no more then twice-three times max.


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Nov 28, 2017)

KRE said:


> The farther out reduces droop, closer in increases it. When its adjusted correctly while running w/o load over ride the lever to slow it down, then release it quickly. If correct it should hunt for speed no more then twice-three times max.


Thankjs I'll try doing that. I'm also thinking about buying one of those cheap Chinese carbs to replace the one I have...I read a bunch and people say don't even try to clean them (even though I thought I did already), it's just easier to replace them for $20...that's probably the hunting problem I have.


----------

